# Few from a sunrise meetup



## Garbz (Mar 1, 2008)

These were taken this morning at the Brisbane flickr sunrise meetup. The people of the meetup are in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1153778

















And just to prove it can be done on a D200:






Large ones on flickr, thanks for looking.


----------



## domromer (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow! The last one is the bees knees.


----------



## Emerana (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, how do you do that last one?  crazy stuff


----------



## Garbz (Mar 1, 2008)

Hoya R72 infrared filter, white balance to the foliage, and swapped the red and blue channels.

This is the first time I managed to do it properly.


----------



## dab_20 (Mar 1, 2008)

All are great but the last is amazing! Great job!


----------



## danir (Mar 2, 2008)

Very nice Garbz. I really like 2 and 3. 
Why was 4 need of proof?

Dani.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 3, 2008)

The D200 has one of the the strongest (does not imply best) low pass filters blocking near IR light infront of its sensor. I have had several people outright tell me I can forget using a D200 for infrared images without getting it converted for the purpose.

That's the proof that it can be done. For the record that was a 10 second exposure. I lent my R72 filter to a 350D user and he got the same exposure in ~1 second. Around 3 stops better.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Mar 3, 2008)

great pics!
The last picture is breathtaking:thumbup:


----------



## kbeelitz (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never seen a photo like the 4th one.  I am new to photography and the posts above mine are greek. I like the 2nd one the most.  Nice detail of the bkg clouds with the sun playing peek-a-boo.


----------



## photogmatt (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice IR.


----------



## KOrmechea (Apr 6, 2008)

A cauliflower forest?!  Incredible!

I'm diggin' 1 and 4.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 6, 2008)

Fabulous images, all of them. Stunning work.


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Apr 6, 2008)

All nice photo's but as all above I really like the IR. Good work.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 25, 2008)

Man I like IR photography! Especially that shot (#4). IR is like visiting a different dimension of the same reality just my adding a filter and slapping on a tripod. That particular one is like combining them.  IR is difficult too which makes it all the more rewarding!

All great shots! Especially love the IR one!


----------



## chantal7 (Jul 25, 2008)

VERY nice! I love that last one.


----------



## Fox Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Gee, by the time I saw this, all I could do was be a faint echo.  The fourth photograph is memorable.  Good work.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jul 26, 2008)

Well done on the infrared image, looks really good. It's something i haven't tried but i might give it a go at some point now!


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 26, 2008)

Not to pile on, but wowowow! Those are some amazing shots, Mr. Garbz! :thumbup:


----------

